# A thread about Spam...the food



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)

*

My husband loves the stuff.  So, this thread will be for anything SPAM.  No limits or restrictions.  I will start


*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 15, 2017)

I always have a can of Spam on hand. In a pinch I cut it into slices, lay the slices in an 8" pan cover with a thick layer of mashed potatoes,top with grated cheese and put it in the oven until hot, cheese is melted and browned. Cut in squares and served with a salad or vegetable it's not all that bad. I also got a kick out of playing a penny slot machine in Atlantic City a few years back call Spam. Every time you lost it would yell out SPAM and a picture of a can of Spam came up on the screen.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 15, 2017)

I know Spam was always on the shelves at grocery stores, but I never paid any attention to it and I certainly never ate it until I spent some time in Hawaii where it has achieved an exalted status.

Hawaiians all know how to prepare Spam about 25 different ways. I was pleasantly surprised when I finally ate it.

Lots of flavor variations too.

https://www.amazon.com/Large-Lovers...y&ie=UTF8&qid=1513401150&sr=1-3&keywords=spam


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2017)

We ate Spam when I was a kid.  Altogether too much Spam.  How much is too much, you ask?  I'd have to say a can would do it.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 16, 2017)

No spam here ever!!!


----------



## IKE (Dec 16, 2017)

It's been many moons since I've eaten Spam but I remember I used to like it fried on sandwiches and with eggs for breakfast.

View attachment 46058


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2017)

I would rather stick pins in my eyes than eat it. Lulz.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 16, 2017)

I've always liked spam. Usually have a can or two in the cupboard for emergencies.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm not a fan of SPAM.

My mother used to feed it to us when times were tough or when we went camping.

Marie,

This might make a nice stocking stuffer for your husband.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Buckeye (Dec 16, 2017)

I haven't had Spam since I left the Big Island, but y'all have put me in the mood for a Spam sandwich.  Now I gotta make an emergency trip to the grocery store......


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2017)

Spam and Miracle Whip.  A match made in heaven.


----------



## IKE (Dec 16, 2017)

How bout a Spam McMuffin from Mickey D's ?

View attachment 46085View attachment 46084View attachment 46085View attachment 46085


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 16, 2017)

We lived in Hawaii during the war and the food that was available is what we ate: powdered eggs, powdered or canned milk except for one quart of real milk per day, SPAM. SPAM for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I get green just thinking about that stuff. Ew. It's made from the leftovers on the carcass after the real meat has been removed.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 16, 2017)

SPAM   is pretty good stuff.  I like it.

After all, it's  spiced ham.  That's why it's  called  spam.

It does get a lot of UNdeserved  comments  from people who aren't aware of it's  history.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2017)

This will keep your children happy at meal time-



...and if they don't like Spam, there's always the ever-popular lima beans.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## applecruncher (Dec 16, 2017)

I haven't had Spam since I was a kid.  I kind of liked it, but never bought a can of it as an adult.

I've heard/read about how popular it is in Hawaii.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 16, 2017)

*I will have to admit, when I have gotten some of the flavored varieties, like the turkey, hickory or bacon, they are not so bad.  I have cubed it up into scrambled eggs.   I always like putting SOMETHING in with my scrambled eggs.  Hate them neked.  But that is a whole different thread.*


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 16, 2017)

I grew up on a farm in southern Minn.  It was a dairy farm, but we also had some beef cattle and hogs.  
We often took our hogs to the Hormel plant at Austin, MN.  They had a water tower that looked like a big spam can.   I'm sure some portion of our hogs ended up as spam.
We didn't buy spam, because we butchered hogs and beef for ourselves (and relatives).  But I've had spam many times since I left the farm, partially because of the sentimental value.
My favorite way to have it is cooked in a cast iron fry pan over a camp fire, with eggs.
I've made it at least 2 dozen ways, and bought almost all of the flavors of spam.
I don't buy it any more because it's not economical any more.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2017)

Philly and I like lima beans.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 16, 2017)

We used to prepare it just like a ham.

Push whole cloves all around.

Baste it with brown sugar sauce (water and brown sugar)

Bake it in the oven.

Delicious with eggs.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 16, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Delicious with eggs.



*Deviled eggs?  A lot of us can make them.*


----------



## Olivia (Dec 16, 2017)

I had spam for breakfast with two eggs sunny side up. I like it really crispy. Spam is the official steak of Hawaii.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

I haven't had it in ages.  My parents used to get it and fry it up.  I like the salty taste but am not sure if I would still like it totally.  

This looks good but how does it taste?  I have to get a can and see what it tastes like again.  My taste in some foods has changed over the years.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 20, 2017)

To those who dislike Spam...I ask why?

_I love fried Spam!_

Spam has taken a lot of ridicule over the years, because it's made from of slaughterhouse floor sweepings, etc, etc.

It has had many imitators, but the original Spam survives, I'm happy to say!

Harold


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2017)

Olivia said:


> I had spam for breakfast with two eggs sunny side up. I like it really crispy. Spam is the official steak of Hawaii.



How did it come to be so popular in Hawaii, Olivia? I always wondered. Thanks.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 20, 2017)

All this talk about Spam lately made me get a small can to keep in the pantry, just in case I get a craving for it in the middle of the night.


----------



## Paloma (Dec 20, 2017)

When I was a kid, we had sandwiches every Saturday night.  We looked forward to this all week, because Mom cooked three meals each and every day.  Different sandwich meats were used each Saturday:  Spam one week, bologna the next week, liverwurst the next week (you get it).  Always with Miracle Whip, lettuce, sliced tomatoes, cheese if you wanted it, and pickled and chips on the side.  We loved it.

As an adult, I continued Mom's Saturday night sandwich routine.  I also learned to make a casserole with Spam, lima beans, minestrone soup, and Parmesan cheese; it was very good for an occasional change.

The last Spam I bought was a few years ago; it seemed so much greasier than it used to be.  So, I haven't bought any in a long time.  Will think about buying a can and trying it again.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 20, 2017)

*​Paloma, did your mom fry up the Spam for the sandwiches, or serve them cold?*


----------



## n_brown (Dec 20, 2017)

....putting spam on the grocery list!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 22, 2017)

During WW2, the Hormel processed food company got the biggest Government contract in history for producing millions of
 "C-Rations", which the GI's used in combat zones This is where Spam really took off!

Hal


----------

